# How long should you know someone before you get married?



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

I would just like to get everyones opinion on this topic. Some people have known one another for a month and get married and live happily ever after. Some people have been with each other for 10 years and get married and divorce a year later....

Pretend that it was you getting to know someone and you like them a lot and felt instant chemistry, and they wanted to get married 4 weeks from now. How would you handle this situation?

Fire away!


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I would get married, knowing full well that i was making a horrifically erroneous decision.

s.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

See what you do is go down to your local old age pensioners club... get some rowdy RICH 88 year old and take her for a cup of hot chocolate every once in a while... then ask her to marry you.









If she agrees, give her a happy few months, no physical stuff though, shes too old remember... make sure she has no kids, make sure she makes her will out to you.









When all this is accomplished... grind up some glass as fine as you can and put it in with her gravy dinner.

Can anyone else say... KERRRRRRCHIINNGGG!

Oh yeah then find some hot latino babe







and marry her, she will oblige... because your rich remember.

ALL THIS WHEN YOU REACH THE AGE OF 25. IF YOUR PAST THAT... YOUR TOO LATE.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'd say check out the average life expectancy of the particular country you are in. For example, UK = 74.3 for men. So, on that figure, I'd wait 74.4 years to until I decided to get married. If you get my drift.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

what is marriage anyway except some legal matters and a ring. I wouldn't trust the man any more whether he'd be chained or not, and he shouldn't trust me nothing but his credit card (yes I'm a housewife from the 50's)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Never a truer word said. But, marriage is meant to be statement of a life-long commitment between (insert cultural figure) xxxx people.

In other words, sooner or later, a complete f******g waste of time, aggro and money.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Being a hopeless romantic, like Sebastian I would probably do it too, knowing that it was a silly idea. I think we deep thinkers like to grab onto a bit of excitement just to draw us away from ourselves for a bit.

But, my hunch is, don't do it!!!


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

How about sex? Is it a must to have sex with someone before you marry em'?

Would you be okay marrying someone that you haven't had sex with?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

MrMortgage said:


> How about sex? Is it a must to have sex with someone before you marry em'?
> 
> Would you be okay marrying someone that you haven't had sex with?


Would you buy land in Florida just because someone said "It will be worth it. Trust me."


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

Get a prenup first, then get married. I have no advice on the sex question.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

The following quote says it all....

*"When a man steals your wife there is no better revenge than to let him keep her."
- Sacha Guitry*


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Would you buy land in Florida just because someone said "It will be worth it. Trust me."


 

Ain't that the truth. In my extremely limited experience of marriage, as soon as the ring is on your finger, your beautifull wife's only instinct is to build a nest. Or rather, the only interest or thought to occupy her mind is whether to paint the white picket fence around the house you haven't got and won't have the money for until it's a cold day in hell.

"MARRIAGE, n. 
The state or condition of a community consisting of a master, a mistress and two slaves, making in all, two" - Ambrose Pierce.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

sebastian said:


> I would get married, knowing full well that i was making a horrifically erroneous decision.
> 
> s.


lets get married.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

agentcooper said:


> sebastian said:
> 
> 
> > I would get married, knowing full well that i was making a horrifically erroneous decision.
> ...


Only if our wedding song can be "Gouge Away" :wink:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i was thinkin' "tame"...but i guess i could compromise.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I was thinkin' "tame"...but i guess i could compromise


Exhibit A, Sebastian. Don't do it man!! Women smell nice, look nice, feel nice, but the rest is a whirlpool of insanity and, in some cases, revenge. And I don't mean cutting up your favourite ties type revenge, I'm talking buried under the patio kind of revenge.


----------



## Byrde (Aug 10, 2004)

---


----------

